# χρεοπίστωση



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2015)

Σε φορολογικά χωράφια σήμερα :)
Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε πώς αποδίδετε την παρακάτω λέξη, αν βέβαια την έχετε ξανασυναντήσει. Συμφραζόμενα περίπου αυτά:

Ο λήπτης της υπηρεσίας κατέβαλε το φόρο με τη μέθοδο της χρεοπίστωσης (μιλάμε για ΦΠΑ).

Σε ένα ενημερωτικό σημείωμα του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης βρίσκω την παρακάτω εξήγηση, χωρίς να φωτίζομαι:

Κατά συνέπεια οι εργολήπτες – ανάδοχοι τεχνικών έργων (ύδρευσης, αποχέτευσης, διαχείρισης απορριμμάτων, τηλεθέρμανσης κλπ) εκδίδουν τιμολόγια χωρίς να επιβάλλουν ΦΠΑ, εφ’ όσον συντρέχουν οι προϋποθέσεις που αναφέρονται στην επομένη παρ.2. Δεδομένου δε ότι πρόκειται για αγαθά επένδυσης, τα οποία πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε φορολογητέα (για το ΦΠΑ) δραστηριότητα, ο αναλογών ΦΠΑ προσαυξάνει τόσο το φόρο εκροών όσο και το φόρο εισροών της ίδιας φορολογικής περιόδου (χρεοπίστωση).​
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2015)

Για να σε φωτίσω:

Ο φόρος αυτός καταβάλλεται από την ελληνική επιχείρηση με τη μέθοδο της χρεοπίστωσης (αναγραφή στην περιοδική δήλωση και στο σκέλος των εκροών και στο σκέλος των εισροών).


----------



## Themis (Sep 22, 2015)

Μήπως κάτι σε στιλ mutually balancing entries;


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2015)

Διαβάζω κι αυτό:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/262862/ar...-neoi-kanones-xreopistwshs-toy-fpa-sth-gallia

αλλά δεν έχω να προτείνω καλύτερο όρο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, το βρήκα τελικά. Είναι τελικά κάτι πολύ απλό: (VAT) debit and credit method. Εννοεί μάλλον συμψηφισμό του οφειλόμενου ΦΠΑ με επιστρεφόμενο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2015)

Δεν ανακατεύτηκα, αφού δεν έχω ξανασυναντήσει τον όρο, αλλά η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν να σου πω "μήπως εννοεί συμψηφισμό";


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2015)

Μάλλον, αλλά έτσι λέγεται, με πληροφορούν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2015)

Μεταφραστικά με καλύπτει το *debit-and-credit method* (πάντα με ενωτικά στα καλά αγγλικά). Είναι απ' αυτά που έψαξα (όπως και το εξίσου ικανοποιητικό *debiting-and-crediting method*) και απλώς δεν βρήκα κανένα καλό εύρημα σε σχέση με τα δικά μας, οπότε πάντα σου μένει η υποψία μήπως υπάρχει κάτι πιο καθιερωμένο.


----------



## cougr (Sep 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> [...] οπότε πάντα σου μένει η υποψία μήπως υπάρχει κάτι πιο καθιερωμένο.



Input-output method (for calculating VAT liability).


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2015)

Ναι, και το μοντέλο εισροών-εκροών μελέτησα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2015)

Αυτό που ζητούσα εγώ όμως αφορά την καταβολή του ΦΠΑ, δηλαδή ο ΦΠΑ καταβάλλεται με τη μέθοδο της χρεοπίστωσης.


----------



## Themis (Sep 23, 2015)

Πέρα από την κατάλληλη ορολογία, που δεν τη γνωρίζω, είναι σαφές ότι πρόκειται για ταυτόχρονη λογιστική εγγραφή πληρωμής και επιστροφής ΦΠΑ, χωρίς ταμειακές ροές. Θεωρητικά το αποτέλεσμα είναι ίδιο όπως αν υπήρχαν ταμειακές ροές, αλλά στην πράξη δεν είναι, επειδή μπαίνει στη μέση ο παράγοντας χρόνος. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι γίνεται λόγος για "τεχνικά έργα" που παραδίδονται σε "αναθέτουσες αρχές", οι οποίες τα χρησιμοποιούν για οικονομικές δραστηριότητες που υπόκεινται σε ΦΠΑ. Πρόκειται δηλαδή για φόρο επί των εισροών, του οποίου θα ζητιόταν ο συμψηφισμός στην περιοδική δήλωση ΦΠΑ με τον οφειλόμενο φόρο επί των εκροών.

Για παράδειγμα, ο οργανισμός ύδρευσης Υ παραλαμβάνει ένα νέο δίκτυο από τον εργολήπτη Ε. Κανονικά, θα πλήρωνε τον ΦΠΑ επί του συνόλου της αξίας του παραδοτέου έργου και ο Ε θα τον απέδιδε με την περιοδική δήλωση ΦΠΑ. Ταυτόχρονα, με τη δική του δήλωση ΦΠΑ, ο Υ θα ζητούσε να συμψηφιστεί αυτός ο ΦΠΑ επί των εισροών του με τον ΦΠΑ που εισπράττει για λογαριασμό του Δημοσίου επί των εκροών του (δηλαδή με τον ΦΠΑ που πληρώνουν μαζί με τον λογαριασμό τους οι καταναλωτές).

Επειδή ο χρόνος απόσβεσης υποδομών είναι πολύ μεγάλος, το τελικό προϊόν που παράγεται βάσει αυτής της υποδομής, δηλαδή στην περίπτωσή μας η αντίστοιχη υδροδότηση/ άρδευση, θα παραγόταν σε μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και η αντίστοιχη είσπραξη ΦΠΑ από το Δημόσιο θα μοιραζόταν σε βάθος χρόνου. Αυτό θα σήμαινε μια πρόσκαιρη (1-2 μήνες) μεγάλη εφάπαξ ταμειακή επιβάρυνση του οργανισμού, αλλά κυρίως μεγάλη εμπροσθοβαρή επιβάρυνση του δημόσιου ταμείου. Συγκεκριμένα, ο Υ θα πλήρωνε στον Ε το μεγάλο ποσό Π για τον ΦΠΑ επί της συνολικής αξίας του έργου και, σε 1-2 μήνες, ο μεν Ε θα απέδιδε το Π στο δημόσιο, ο δε Υ θα αξίωνε συμψηφισμό του Π με τον ΦΠΑ που υποχρεούται να αποδώσει. Το μεγάλο μέγεθος του Π θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να οδηγήσει σε άμεση υποχρέωση του Δημοσίου να πληρώσει στον Υ ένα σεβαστό ποσό εν είδει πιστωτικού υπολοίπου ΦΠΑ και να περιμένει με χρόνια με καιρούς να τα πάρει πίσω από τον ΦΠΑ των λογαριασμών του νερού.

Η ταυτόχρονη και ισόποση λογιστική εγγραφή του Π σημαίνει ότι κανείς δεν πληρώνει ούτε εισπράττει τίποτα, ενώ το Δημόσιο εξακολουθεί να απολαμβάνει την τακτική εισροή ΦΠΑ από τους λογαριασμούς του νερού.

Ιδού, εγώ αυτά καταλαβαίνω και ουδόλως επιμένω. Θα συνιστούσα όμως μεγάλη περίσκεψη για μια απόδοση που παραμένει εντελώς γενικόλογη και αόριστη (τα input/output, credit/debit ή συμψηφισμός, χωρίς περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση, μπορεί κάλλιστα να αναφέρονται στον ΦΠΑ γενικά, όχι στην ειδική περίπτωση). Λογικά, θα έπρεπε κάπως να φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για _ταυτόχρονη _και _ισόποση_ χρεοπίστωση, δηλαδή για μια ειδική περίπτωση του reverse charge mechanism. Αν όμως έχει καθιερωθεί μια αόριστη απόδοση, σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## cougr (Sep 25, 2015)

'Αρα στην ουσία, ο ανάλογος φόρος δεν καταβάλλεται, απλώς δηλώνεται με δύο ισόποσες λογιστικές καταχωρήσεις οι οποίες αλληλοεξουδετερώνονται. Σωστά;


----------



## pontios (Sep 25, 2015)

cougr said:


> 'Αρα στην ουσία, ο ανάλογος φόρος δεν καταβάλλεται, απλώς δηλώνεται με δύο ισόποσες λογιστικές καταχωρήσεις οι οποίες αλληλοεξουδετερώνονται. Σωστά;



Έτσι το κατάλαβα κι εγώ, cougr. So there's a fair chance you could be wrong.

The input and output vat entries are equal (as you mention), and so there's no deposit into a government account with this treatment/method, as there's no liability. Output tax from sales minus Creditable input taxes (of equal amount) = zero VAT due and payable.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2015)

cougr said:


> 'Αρα στην ουσία, ο ανάλογος φόρος δεν καταβάλλεται, απλώς δηλώνεται με δύο ισόποσες λογιστικές καταχωρήσεις οι οποίες αλληλοεξουδετερώνονται. Σωστά;



100% σωστά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2015)

Themis said:


> Ιδού, εγώ αυτά καταλαβαίνω και ουδόλως επιμένω. Θα συνιστούσα όμως μεγάλη περίσκεψη για μια απόδοση που παραμένει εντελώς γενικόλογη και αόριστη (τα input/output, credit/debit ή συμψηφισμός, χωρίς περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση, μπορεί κάλλιστα να αναφέρονται στον ΦΠΑ γενικά, όχι στην ειδική περίπτωση). Λογικά, θα έπρεπε κάπως να φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για _ταυτόχρονη _και _ισόποση_ χρεοπίστωση, δηλαδή για μια ειδική περίπτωση του reverse charge mechanism. Αν όμως έχει καθιερωθεί μια αόριστη απόδοση, σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.



Κατ' αρχάς, συγγνώμη που άργησα να επανέλθω. Κατά δεύτερον, ρώτησα τον ειδικό (πιο ειδικός δεν γίνεται :)) και έχω να καταθέσω τα εξής: στο κείμενο το οποίο με απασχόλησε, η μέθοδος της χρεοπίστωσης αφορούσε ΦΠΑ από τιμολόγιο εξωτερικού. Ο αλλοδαπός πάροχος δεν υποχρεούται σε επιβολή ΦΠΑ επί του τιμολογίου του, ωστόσο ο ΦΠΑ πληρώνεται στην Ελλάδα. Άρα, ο λήπτης του τιμολογίου υπολογίζει τον ΦΠΑ επί αυτού για να τον αποδώσει στο κράτος. Καθώς όμως πρόκειται για τιμολόγιο που έχει λάβει ο ίδιος, δικαιούται να εκπέσει τον εν λόγω ΦΠΑ. Επομένως, η εν λόγω χρεοπίστωση είναι πράγματι λογιστική εγγραφή και δεν καταβάλλεται στην πραγματικότητα ο ΦΠΑ. Από την άλλη, πρόκειται για πάρα πολύ ειδικό όρο που δεν έχει ακριβές αντίστοιχο στα αγγλικά, ωστόσο ο γνώστης του αντικειμένου (στην προκειμένη φορολογικό δίκαιο ΦΠΑ) θα καταλάβει αμέσως περί τίνος πρόκειται ακόμα και από τη γενικόλογη αυτή διατύπωση στα αγγλικά.


----------

